# Hello! - 3.2 Coupe from US



## DBVeeDB (Nov 9, 2021)

Hello everyone, just registered as I find myself on here a lot researching, so I decided to make an account as I continue my journey with our MK1 TT. Hopefully you don't mind a US-based member.

Three years ago, we picked up a used 2005 3.2 Coupe, DSG - in a rare color : Cambridge Green Pearl, with Grey interior and 111k miles. At the time, we also had a Goodwood Green B6 S4 Avant, so we were lusting after having two rare green audis of the era. The S4 has since left and gone to a friend, but the TT has stayed with us and turned into a great long-term project/fun car for us. We have done quite a bit to it, which I will likely make a thread for elsewhere in the forum, but wanted to introduce myself here first.

The day we got it (Nov, 2018)










How she sits as of today, 3 years later.




























Full mod list will be in my other thread, but some high-level info here

ECU & DSG Tunes from UnitedMotorsport
264/260 performance cams, Fluidampr, Raxles front axles
Full Exhaust: SuperSprint Headers, USP HFC, and Custom CatBack (LOUD)
Coilovers and RacingBrake's BBK's, Enkei RPF1's, Rear Sway Bar, and upgraded bushings throughout
VF engine Mounts (mk4 r32/mkvr32 parts)
Full black interior conversion, with Recaro Pole Position Seats, rear seat delete
Weight reduction: A/C, SAI system, Sat & Nav Modules, Wheels & Brakes, Brackets and Rear Tow Mount
Lots of maintenance and upkeep over the years: Haldex, cluster, engine, radiator, etc.

The next step on this car's journey is a 6MT conversion. Hoping you all can help me identify some key parts since the UK did receive (albeit rare) a manual option for the V6 and the US did not. If anyone has a 6M/T 3.2 TT, please message me or introduce yourself!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Welcome  great looking car


----------



## the moderator (Mar 10, 2015)

Welcome 👍


----------



## isb (Mar 14, 2016)

Welcome, nice to see another owner with a proper TT (V6)


----------

